# John Deere 140 H3 question



## Hitch (Oct 11, 2011)

I am looking at a 1971 or 2, ser 044986m, 140 h3. The guy is asking 1200.00 and it looks to be in excellent shape. Has a 42 deck in good condition and rus strong. Only thing I can find is that when put in nutral position it wants to creep forward or back. can't seem to keep it from creeping. Is this a major problem of concern or can it be adjusted? small oil leak by oil drain area. This person is selling it for someone else so can't provide any real history of the unit. Looks like it may have been restored or at least repainted. Does this sound like a fair price? No attachements except for the mower deck.


----------



## Gibby (Oct 17, 2011)

It can be adjusted. I've never done it, but I have read an article or 2 explaining how on weekendfreedommachines.

By the way, $1200 seems VERY steep for that tractor. I see them in my area for $1000 tops, with the issues that tractor has, minor as they are, I would try for $800 or $900 assuming it is in exceptionally good shape.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I kind of felt that the price was a little steep for that tractor, but doesn't matter anymore since someone else came along and bought it. So problem solved. Thanks for the reply!


----------

